# Onan Juicebox



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone mounted an Onan juicebox generator to their trailer? It looks like a cool self contained unit.

But I don't think my 21RS could handle the juicebox. Has anyone has purchased one?

thanks in advance


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We don't use a generator but...
It sure does look nice!

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure if anyone has mounted on "to" the trailer, but a lot of us carry one.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> Has anyone mounted an Onan juicebox generator to their trailer? It looks like a cool self contained unit.
> 
> But I don't think my 21RS could handle the juicebox. Has anyone has purchased one?
> 
> thanks in advance


We were interested too, but I think the website mention a minimum trailer length of 27 feet(not sure). Sure does look convenient though.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I thought about it very briefly until I saw the cost and the weight. It cost about $4,500







and it weighs almost 400 lbs. I could buy the nicest Honda or Yamaha and have a custom mount made for the trailer and still have money left over.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MJRey said:


> I thought about it very briefly until I saw the cost and the weight. It cost about $4,500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen th that Mark

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That thing could power my house









Thor


----------

